# Cheap flies



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

For anyone who wants cheap flies, this is just an FYI, i bought 167 saltwater flys and poppers from a guy on ebay, i paid with shipping included 55 dollars for all of them. Sometimes you can get great deals on flys in ebay keep you eyes open. Thanks for the fly fishing forum, this will be a great place to get info.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I use a lot of #4 and #6 Crazy Charlies and Gotcha's for specks and we buy them online from Cabelas. They usually have them for $1 each or so when you buy enough. We get 20 at a time.

You can also find good cheap flys at Bass Pro when they have the clearance bin if you know what your looking for.


----------

